# Police Officer Shane Figueroa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Shane Figueroa 
*Phoenix Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 25, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Shane Figueroa was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call.

Officer Figueroa was northbound on 19th Avenue responding to a shots fired call when a car collided with his near 19th Avenue and Roeser Road. The other driver had four warrants and was arrested on manslaughter and assault charges. A passenger in the other car was seriously injured.

Officer Figueroa is survived by his wife and a 3-month-old child.
Agency Contact Information
Phoenix Police Department
620 W. Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7311

_*Please contact the Phoenix Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

